# Walleye night bite



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

How's the walleye night bite been from shore lately? I was going to get out last night, but the water seemed pretty muddy. How much longer do you guys think we have before they are gone?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Archman,
Night bite has been terrific from Lorain to Huron from shore and by boat. Couple more weeks at best from shore. Water is stained this way, couple more days of SW wind and it will be fishable again.

KDawg


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

KDawg,

Glad you made it over.

Welcome to OGF.

Kim


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Lundy43123,
Thanks for inviting me to the new site ! Didn't get out Saturday at all, baby came down with a bug so he got my attention over the walleye ! Can't wait until he's old enough to go fishing with me, has to be a memorable moment everytime you get out with your son. Looks like you did alright considering all the wind shifts. Take care and let me know when you plan your next trip up this way.

KDawg


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

72nd Street last night: One 28" hen on floating firetiger Rapala, slow retrieve, about 10:15pm. Fought like a rubber boot full of water. I saw no others caught.
72nd Street Wednesday night: One 27.5" and one 29.5" hen on firetiger Rapala, slow retrieve, both around 9:00pm. I saw no others caught in my area.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Went down to Edgewater tonight, heard two fish were caught about 10:00. I had two solid hits, but didn't hook either one.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I went to 72nd Street again last night. Got another eye at about 9:15 or so. This one was smaller, only 24.5". It had a fresh 5.5" fish in its stomach along with a couple smaller ones. Not sure what they were. Not smelt, shiners, gobies, ruffe, or small bass. Blunt nose, large eyes. Fish caught on large firetiger Rapala look-alike.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

72nd Street Friday night: two eyes 24" & 25" and lost a third one. Firetiger Bomber. I went to the breakwall at Grand River Sunday night for a little over an hour casting a Jerk, nothing.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Went to edgewater last night. Took too home one 26' and the other 32' 10 pounds. I feel like a lucky man.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I caught 2 on Saturday and Sundday night. The action was great until those storms way out there started kicking up the water last night. I hope this keeps up for another week or so.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Last night at edegewater was slow. only hooked up with one lost him at the rocks . after that no fish or hits for 3 hours. and then the rain came down


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Joe, what time did you stay til? I caught one on my 5th cast at 8:45, and then waited in my car for the storms to pass. I then caught 3 more at about 11:15 in a span of 20 minutes.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I caught three at 72nd Street last night. 28", 26", 24" all on firetiger Rapala. Very slow retrieve, just below the surface. All caught after the thunderstorm passed. They hit like bass on topwater and fought a little better than previous fish. I could see shad jumping and walleye chasing/hitting them on the surface once in a while, really cool. I tried a clown suspending Rattlin Rogue, a chartreuse jointed lure, and blue/silver floating Rattlin Rogue, but they wanted the firetiger Rapala.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Archman Left edegewater at 9:00 when it started to rain. The night must have picked up for you. Hopefully they will be hittin tonight.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I fished 72nd Street again last night, lost two and landed one 27" female. All hooked after the thunderstorm. Firetiger Rapala. Fish seemed less active than last night but I did some hitting surface bait.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

We went out after the rain stopped, and saw about 10 fish on stringers that were just caught. We must have been bad luck because the bite completely shut off when we got out there.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hopefully we all can have a good night to night. I think I'll be down at the edge about 8:00. The water getting a lot warmer. Not to much longer.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the night off tonight, anyone willing to hook up with me at edge and show me the ropes. I have never fished erie from shore, nor do I know how to get there, nor do I know what to bring. Basically I am one of those babby geese right now that need to be under mammas wing..haha....I live in the Akron/Cuyahoga Falls area and get off work at 5pm. Can anyone help me out????

flash----------------------out

p.s. you can either email me or PM me. Thanks guys...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I prolly won't be doing the walleye tonight, my daughter just got her temp driving permit and I'm taking her somewhere to practice. After that I'll need sedation. I would go to the Eastlake wall if they didn't charge to fish. I'm only 5 min away but they'll not get my money.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Steelmagoo, do they catch walleye there in Eastlake this time of the year? You are right, they won't be getting my money either.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Walleye, big sheepies, and the occasional steelie through May. Lots of shad and minnows in the warm water discharge. Someone else here might know better how they are doing lately. White bass come in a little later. I think a few eyes are caught in the Chagrin in the lower stretches as far up as Lakeshore Rd (under the bridge) and at Borac's Landing (pay to fish). A few guys are night fishing eyes at the Grand River breakwall and lighthouse and at the Fairport pier. Bruce at Grand River Tackle told me they were catching a _few_. I tried the breakwall for about 2 hours Sunday night but got nothing. I caught my first shoreline walley at the little pier at Painsville Twp park 6 or 7 years ago, but I don't think they allow night fishing anymore.


----------



## fishfinder668 (Apr 14, 2004)

Can you guys give me directions to the E.72nd pier? I have went out of Gordon Park for years but never fished from shore up there. Thanks!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Go to the end of 72nd Street, the parking lot is straight ahead. It's not a pier, really. It is several sets of wide steps between the warm water discharge (also known as the horseshoe)to the west and a marina to the east. There is a large pier and parking lot just to the west of the discharge and intake which you get to by going to the end of 55th street.

A guy who works here went down there last night for 3 hours. He didn't get anything but saw some caught.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried 72nd Street yet again last night. Might have gone to the well once too many times, I caught nothing in four hours of casting and saw very little surface activity. I saw three caught from the shore and a guy trolling the shoreline said he got only one. I may have to try a little farther east next time.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I was at Edgewater last night until 11:30, and my girl was the only that caught one all night. I had one on for a second, but it got off. Last week when I thought the bite was coming to an end, I caught a bunch more, so who knows. Two nights ago I heard a guy did well at Huron from the shore, so I think it's just a matter of being in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I fished 72nd again Saturday night. Some wind and around 2 footers made for wet feet. Hooked 3, landed 2 on a firetiger color Long A Bomber. Both around 24" to 26" but I didn't measure. 

Also fished last night (Sunday) dusk until 1:00am this morn. Water calm. I didn't get so much as a bump. I saw 3 caught for sure (two on a jointed firetiger rapala) and heard of a few caught closer to the discharge. Slow night, needed some wave action. A guy I work with got says he got some jumbo perch in the Gordon Park ramp.

Man, I hate getting skunked even on a bad night.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What time did you get them on Saturday night? I only fished a couple hours til about 10:30, and didn't even get a bump. I figured they were pretty much gone. I saw 6 caught on Friday, but that was it.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I lost one at the net around 9:15, I think. I caught two around 10:30 or 11:00, within two casts of each other. As I was leaving (Saturday) I talked with a guy who said he saw 5 caught at the steps closest to the warm water discharge over a period of a few hours. It's starting to take a lot of man-hours per fish. 

The wife of a guy who works here was just down to the Gordon Park boat launch an hour ago (about noon); she says jumbo perch are being taken NOW under bobbers. I think I'll stop by Shines bait shop for some minnows after work. Maybe some perch before dark, some eyes after. Ain't too proud to bucket fish!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Steelmagoo, did you make it down last night? I was at Edgewater from about 8:30-10, and the lightning chased me off. However, I did see probably 4 fish caught around 10:00. They were all on black and silver I think. I didn't get a tap all night. This is getting frustrating because I haven't had a good hit since last Tuesday.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

I went hitless last night as well, west of Cleveland. My past three trips have been fishless (except for a few catfish hitting stickbaits near the surface), so I am thinking that the night fishery might be starting to slow down. In my opinion, things seem to start to wind down at the shoreline once the lake temps go over 50. 

Ended earlier that I wanted to last night as well -- didn't seem too safe standing out there waving a 12' lightning rod. I threw firetiger, black/silver, and blue/silver, and clown without success. Time to start chasing smallies in the rivers.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Dingo, they are still in there. I saw quite a few caught last night in a short period of time. Maybe you were too far west.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Were you at east 72nd? It's been many years since I have fished down there -- had an incident there that kept me away. I don't see edgewater as being much better. Too many "shady" individuals hanging out there.

How is the 'atmosphere' at 72nd? I might have to check it out one evening this week if it seems safe enough down there. Things are slowing down quite a bit to the west.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I went to 72nd last night. Before dark I tried for perch at the mouth of the little harbor at the launch, nothing but a couple rock bass. After the storm from hell I started casting for eyes but a runoff mudline slowly came down the shore and pushed me east. I ended up at the last set of steps going east where I helped a guy net a small 16" or 17" walleye at the edge of the mudline. I got zip. Stayed until the second rain came, then I went to Wildwood. I never got a line in the water there because the rain/lightning followed me.

About 72nd St. Probably best to go with a friend, especially since it seems there are less fishermen down there lately. I keep my head on a swivel and usually keep a knive on my belt, visible. I have personally not had a problem there and have met a lot of decent folks, but stuff does happen. This week I have seen a couple of seks acts in the parking lot and in the rocks, I wasn't watching, just couldn't miss it. Also crack smokers, drunks, hookers, etc. Now that I think about it, I wonder why I go there.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Edgewater is much different than E. 72nd. I never had any problems at E 72nd at night, but I just didn't feel that safe there at night alone. Plus, the fisherman at Edgewater have much better manners. If you catch something, they don't stand two feet away, and they're not casting over you all the time. I've been at Edgewater at midnight totally by myself and feel safe (well, until I heard about that crazy guy with the sawed off shot gun last week). Most of the aforementioned smokers, drunks, hookers at Edgewater stay down there towards the pier and the beach. I might hit Wildwood tonight and see if that's any better. I just want one more shore walleye, and I'll be set until the fall.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone have any luck last night? I wasn't able to get out.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I went to Wildwood last night until 10:30-ish. I fished from the end of the straight wall between the marina and the mouth of the creek. Nothing. I saw carp rolling and that's about it. A few other guys were fishing the marina wall, don't know how they did. Windy and wavey, shoulda been good especially so close to the new moon (tonight). Anyone fish geneva, fairport, conneaut, painsville?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Fairport (Grand River) lighthouse breakwall last night 9:30 to 11:00. Good wave action. Nothing caught. One hit from something, probably white bass. Surface temp was 64 degrees. Water stained. I was the only one on the wall and I saw only one boat. Saw carp feeding on the moss covered rocks near the lighthouse.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Went to 72nd St. last night. Got three, 26", 23", 21", lost a big one. Firetiger Bomber. I started at the last set of steps closest to the launch with no luck, then moved between the first set of steps by the discharge and the second set. A group of guys on the second set of steps were hammering them. I bet I saw at least ten caught by them and I probably didn't see all they caught. I left at 12:30. Eyes were hitting bait on the surface all over the place.

The body of a girl, probably a child, was found last night under a pile of rocks near the discharge. Badly decomposed. She was found while I was fishing the steps near the launch.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

YIKES!!!!

flash------------------------------out


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

A few still being caught at 72nd. I went Friday night, lost one at the net and landed another. Saw a couple caught. Nothing for me Saturday night, saw two caught. Nothing for me last night, saw one caught on blue/silver. Water very muddy.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I didn't even try it last night due to the muddy water. They caught some perch at Edgewater during the day, but the muddy water sure made it difficult. The water was fine on Saturday night, so I don't know how it muddied up so fast? Was it the high winds, or is it from the muddy water in the rivers?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

IMO it is mainly river runoff. Lots of debris in the water. By the way, the walleye I got Friday had a large deep wound at the right pectoral fin. A chunk of flesh about 2" dia was gone to the ribs, also 7 or 8 small cuts (tooth marks?) in a row vertically up one side behind the dorsal fin. If it was caused by a predator fish, it had a big mouth. Could this be caused by something else? Net? Trap?


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

bums? hookers? crack? shotguns? dead bodys? you guys are fishing in the wrong part of town, i have never seen any of the above on any fishing trip EVER! besides the shotgun aboard my boat that is (bang bang)


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The only fish I could see attacking a large walleye in Lake Erie would be a steelhead. I sure hope it wasn't one of those Asian carp


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

There are pike in that general vicinity. Try the marina area near e55th.

"bums? hookers? crack? shotguns? dead bodies?"

You left out the giant rats. My dog won't even go down there due to fear of being eaten by a rat.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I did 72nd St. last night until midnight. No one caught anything that I saw. It was a "shoulda been here last night" night. Guys who fished Tuesday night said at least 15 were taken. Some between 10 pm and 11:30 pm and more later. They said few or none of the fish were real big. The water has cleared up pretty good. Tuesday night and Wednesday morning was supposed to be real good for perch at the end of the power plant intake wall (the horseshoe).


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I fished Tuesday night at Edgewater and didn't see any taken. The perch were hot today, though.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I fished 72nd yet again last night. I got one 21" eye before the storm, missed another after a short fight. I was using a blue/silver Smithwick Rattlin Rogue. Saw another fish taken by one of the ten other guys fishing in my area.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Still getting some at 72nd.


----------

